# Avatar?



## LordOfMoria (Jan 12, 2003)

How do i get to put a picture (Avatar i guess) under my username. i went to options and i cant finger it out


----------



## Éomond (Jan 13, 2003)

Get 100 posts and then worry about it.


----------



## Viewman (Jan 13, 2003)

This post is maybe posted a bit wrong :S


----------



## azeya (Jan 25, 2003)

is there any other way??


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 25, 2003)

Nope, you can only get an avatar when you reach 100 posts. Unless, of course, WM is open to bribes?


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 26, 2003)

can we have a competition?


----------

